# Aire Tributary Raft w/ full fishing set up



## DEA4boating (Mar 10, 2010)

Changing up some of my boats and selling my Aire Tributary 14 ft raft.
Its actually 3 rafts in 1!
1. Take off the frame, run it as a 6 man paddle boat, thwarts and 8 paddles included
2. Put frame on, take a family trip, fully set up for 3 passengers and gear.
3. Put the front seat and DRE Casting back on, with aluminum floor and take your friends fishing!
2018 Alumina 8412 trailer, with wench, added outdoor carpet and complete bearing kit.
3 brand new Cateract SGG oars and cut throat low water blades.
Although I had the boat for over 15 years, I hardly used it as I always had other boats.
Never been patched, sent it to Zack to take it apart and examine last year before I ran Deso, he said in perfect condition and needed nothing.
Asking 8k
One one the drawbacks I have with Mountainbuzz, can never get photos to load!
Daniel


----------



## DEA4boating (Mar 10, 2010)

DEA4boating said:


> Changing up some of my boats and selling my Aire Tributary 14 ft raft.
> Its actually 3 rafts in 1!
> 1. Take off the frame, run it as a 6 man paddle boat, thwarts and 8 paddles included
> 2. Put frame on, take a family trip, fully set up for 3 passengers and gear.
> ...


Daniel 303-525-5363


----------



## DEA4boating (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## DEA4boating (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## adeckard85 (Feb 8, 2021)

Does the price include the trailer & gear shown? Location?


----------



## DEA4boating (Mar 10, 2010)

adeckard85 said:


> Does the price include the trailer & gear shown? Location?


Yes, 2018 alumna trailer
Everything included, plus it has decks all the way around and front DRE casting seat and basket, just not on it right now


----------



## DEA4boating (Mar 10, 2010)

DEA4boating said:


> Yes, 2018 alumna trailer
> Everything included, plus it has decks all the way around and front DRE casting seat and basket, just not on it right now


And that's not the trailer in pictures


----------



## bkfishing (Mar 3, 2021)

DEA4boating said:


> Changing up some of my boats and selling my Aire Tributary 14 ft raft.
> Its actually 3 rafts in 1!
> 1. Take off the frame, run it as a 6 man paddle boat, thwarts and 8 paddles included
> 2. Put frame on, take a family trip, fully set up for 3 passengers and gear.
> ...


I'm interested - still available? Where are you located?


----------

